# Is it worth it to put a Turbo in an Auto ?



## ALtiMA x (Jul 26, 2009)

any ideas on if i should bother to turbo my automatic 1995 Altima ??

if its not...ive been thinking on getting a new tranny,
and converting it to a 5speed then putting a turbo.

let me know what you guys thinkkkk.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I was wondering the same thing, but i'm not looking for a 400HP monster, more like a nice quick ride. 

I did ave my hands on a 5sp but the junk man took it to soon


----------



## illig (Feb 22, 2009)

autos let you do a brakestand... so you can build boost before launching, letting you basically to the equivalent of building up RPM and then dumping the clutch but without the associated shock/damage to the drivetrain

but during normal driving you'll likely regret having the auto since the transmission ratios are designed for fuel efficiency instead of driveability (and thus boost management)... i.e. the transmission is designed to keep you at the lowest RPM it can, which means less exhaust to the turbo, which means less boost


----------

